# Owen-Illinois F.P.D. Circleville Ohio 1965-69 Case XX Pocket Knife



## CreekWalker (Aug 8, 2017)

I bought this with a group of old pocketknives. It is a Case XX Stainless USA, model M279, and made between 1965-69. "Owen-Illinois F.P.D. Circleville Ohio", is what the handle is marked, . Here are my assumptions about this knife, it is a service award for a Owen-Illinois employee, who may have been a fireman or policeman? What I did find out , was the company was supposely the "wood or timber division " of the bottling company. Now my question is, was this a manufacturer of the shipping crates to ship the bottles? Haven't had many unique bottles to post here lately,  Our diggings been sparse this year, regular rains fell nearly all spring and summer, and the ground is still completely saturated, however, had two great relic (CW) hunts earlier this year and one good surface hunt for native American artifacts!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't think this was the manufacturer of the shipping crates.  I think it was just a separate branch of Owens Illinois after they had diversified into other industries.  A transcript of some of their old ads is available in this book https://books.google.ca/books?id=Wf...B#v=onepage&q="Owens illinois f.p.d."&f=false which suggests that they were basically a corrugated box company that sold boxes to whoever would buy them - not to be used by the part of the company that made glass.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 11, 2017)

Great info, thanks.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 13, 2017)

Phillips petreun bartlesville Oklahoma I found a shotgun shell I put it in my pocket kids was concerned lol I got home it actually was a Kershaw shotgun shell with two blades so concealed if Yu didn't not even feel they were flush as heck employee award Ruby to 20 years one of my favs of all of my blade collections fond a war war two bayonette and a nice big bladed forget name bone handled kicking a roll of barbwire fence rabbit hunting kicked fence heard noise surprise a soldier had engraved the whole sheath on the bayonette nice find 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

